# Liquid soap help



## farmgirl7 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mornin'! I am new here but not new to soap making. I've been making CP bar soap for about six years but last night I tried my hand at liquid soap and it didn't go well. Hoping for some help! I followed this http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liqui ... idsoap.htm and after four hours, it did not seem to gel for me. Turned off the crock pot and went to bed and this morning I am hoping to "fix" it, if possible. 

Now, to me it looked like mashed potatoes when I went to bed. This morning it looks more gooey but not what I would call "gel" but I don't know if I am misreading the soap. My starting temps were around130 degrees (until I picked up the book "Making Natural Liquid Soaps" and it said 160 degrees.) By that point my solution was making bubbles and foaming. Quickly turned to mashed potatoes and stayed that way with me stirring every 30 minutes.
Any ideas on what went wrong? Is this fixable? Thanks!
Lorij


----------



## lsg (Apr 6, 2012)

Is your soap more translucent-looking this morning?  If so, it has probably cooked long enough.  Go to this link for info on checking to see if it is done:

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liqui ... soap_5.htm


----------



## JaimeC (Apr 6, 2012)

My liquid soaps look different depending on the recipes I use. If it is not zapping, I would go a head with the dilution.


----------



## farmgirl7 (Apr 6, 2012)

OK, thanks. I'll look at that link and will go ahead and dilute and see what happens!

I have tried to dilute the soap into water but it will not completely dissolve. What is in the water seems clear, though. Two ounces of boiled distilled water to one ounce soap "paste" and stir and continued to heat. Still have a glob of soap in water after ten minutes. No zap, though. Lots of suds as I clean the crock pot. Guess I wll try and dilute the whole mass? Any other suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## JaimeC (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine take quite a while to completely dilute. I usually just dump in some distilled water into the crockpot and let it heat on low for half a day. I find I get a better texture to the liquid if I over dilute it and then cook some of it out. I also add clays or starches to make it opaque. If you are looking for clearer, less amber soap, you may want to add a little bit of water at a time, and let it sit longer. 

I've got a batch of paste I gotta dilute this weekend. It is the least fun part of making the liquid soap


----------



## farmgirl7 (Apr 6, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to work with this much today but does sound like I'm going to need to play with it. I am so used to just throwin' together a batch of bar soap and being done! New experience.  :shock:


----------



## JaimeC (Apr 6, 2012)

I just took the stick blender to my batches, I let them soak for about two hours then blended the hell outta em. I was surprised that there was not that many bubbles or foamage. Wish I had been brave enough to do that years ago LOL Still not brave enough to stick them in the blender though. My whole house would be covered in suds. LOL


----------



## Fragola (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, blender is workable, if you're careful enough not to get air inside. 

First time when I tried this, it simply hadn't occurred to me that soap may bubble. It started to fluff up and overflow my pot, had to pour half in another one.


----------



## farmgirl7 (Apr 7, 2012)

OK, last night I dumped in some distilled water, turned on the crock pot for a while then turned it off. Sitting overnight and now I have clear, amber liquid! On to the next step. Boy, this isn't quite the instant gratification that you get with bar soap.


----------



## Padamae (Apr 7, 2012)

I am very glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 9, 2012)

I dilute mine by adding distilled water and leaving in the crock pot set on warm for many hours stirring several times.  Then I turn it off and leave the lid on over night.

Bruce


----------

